# Clearing the pee



## TARRENEL (Feb 23, 2012)

Should I rack the pee before putting the clearing agent into the batch? Or just add it and rack it once it is done working?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 23, 2012)

When your wine is thru fermenting, rack, add 1/4 teaspoon of pot. meta (5 gallons) and add your fining agent. Allow a few weeks for the sediment to drop. It will continue to drop even though it may look clear. 4 weeks is suggested. I allow 6 prob. the maximum.

Then rack off of the sediment.

You may wish to add pot. sorb ate at the 1st racking since you'll prob. want to advance the timeline on a skeeter pee as opposed to a wine.


----------

